# Dichtschlämme als Balkonabdichtung?



## Ls650tine (28. Juni 2017)

Mal ne (ganz blöde) Frage
Kann ich mit dem Zeug auch einen Balkon abdichten? 
"Eigentlich" müsste ich die alten Fliesen rausbrechen, da einige Fugen undicht sind. 
Könnte es mit Dichtschlämme im Sommer / Winter als Versieglung funktionieren  (und dann einen Holzboden drauf setzen)?

Ich suche gerade Alternativen zu Fliesen (Ich hab einige Kostenvoranschläge, der günstigste mit 3500,00 EUR)

LG, Tine


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2017)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Mal ne (ganz blöde) Frage
> Kann ich mit dem Zeug auch einen Balkon abdichten?
> "Eigentlich" müsste ich die alten Fliesen rausbrechen, da einige Fugen undicht sind.
> Könnte es mit Dichtschlämme im Sommer / Winter als Versieglung funktionieren  (und dann einen Holzboden drauf setzen)?
> ...


Ich denke nicht, dass es so funktioniert. 
Die Schlämme ist auch kein tragender Belag, sondern eine etwas stabilere "Gummischicht" wenn man so will.


----------



## sugger1234 (3. Nov. 2017)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Mal ne (ganz blöde) Frage
> Kann ich mit dem Zeug auch einen Balkon abdichten?
> "Eigentlich" müsste ich die alten Fliesen rausbrechen, da einige Fugen undicht sind.
> Könnte es mit Dichtschlämme im Sommer / Winter als Versieglung funktionieren  (und dann einen Holzboden drauf setzen)?
> ...


meld dich mal bei mir ich kann dir vielleicht da weiter helfen


----------



## andreas w. (4. Nov. 2017)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> meld dich mal bei mir ich kann dir vielleicht da weiter helfen


so aus fachlicher Neugierde - und?.... seit ihr schon weiter gekommen? Ich persönlich glaube nur sehr bedingt an diese Abdichtungs-Version, wenn ein Holzboden o.ä. oben drauf soll. 
Wenn am alten Belag nur die Fugen dahin sind und die Fläche noch fest im Verbund liegt, würde ich die Fugen (billig) neu verfugen und anders aufbauen. 

Um das Thema nicht zu sprengen - über sowas sollten wir uns vielleicht privat unterhalten,wenn ihr möchtet?

Gruß & schönen Abend, Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2017)

Teichfolie oder Teerpappe auf den Balkon und die Holzlattung als Rahmen schwimment drauf legen.


----------



## Ls650tine (4. Nov. 2017)

Danke ihr drei, so ist jetzt der Plan  flüssige Wassersperre, wetterfeste Folie und Klicksystem, aber wegen der Temperaturen erst im Frühjahr

LG, Tine


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2017)

Fliesen weg~ Gefälle -Beton rauf~ Grundieren dann entweder Schweißbahn aufkleben oder Dickschicht spachteln.
Wenn eine Rinne ran kommt davor anbringen.
Wenn Steinzeugplatten drauf kommen, verwendet man Beton in Gefrierbeutel als Unterlage. Einfach auf Waage andrücken oder mit dem Hammer-Stiel in Waage ausrichten.
Steinzeugplatten dicht an dicht legen, das Wasser läuft durch die Fugen ab.
Das gute an diesem System ist, alles ist wieder trennbar, durch die Gefrierbeutel und das Wasser kann nicht auf frieren weil nichts direkt verbunden ist.
Ein besseres System kenn ich nicht.


----------



## andreas w. (8. Nov. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Fliesen weg~ Gefälle -Beton rauf~ Grundieren dann entweder Schweißbahn aufkleben oder Dickschicht spachteln.
> Wenn eine Rinne ran kommt davor anbringen.
> Wenn Steinzeugplatten drauf kommen, verwendet man Beton in Gefrierbeutel als Unterlage. Einfach auf Waage andrücken oder mit dem Hammer-Stiel in Waage ausrichten.
> Steinzeugplatten dicht an dicht legen, das Wasser läuft durch die Fugen ab.
> ...



Jepp, grundsätzlich alles richtig gedacht, nur für die Feinheiten noch (Klugscheissermodus an ): auf die Bituthene- oder Schweißbahn direkt eine PE-Folie (Estrichfolie) als Gleitschicht unter dem nächsten Aufbau verlegen. Verhindert die direkte Verbindung und evtl. Beschädigung durch den Aufbau, besonders im Sommer.
Der Tipp mit den Gefrierbeuteln ist gut, aber aus der Vergangenheit und wurde überarbeitet, da sich die Beutel mit den Jahren zersetzen und der Beton zerbröselt. Fa. Schlüter bietet (nur als Beispiel) Kunststoffringe an, die mit dem Zementspeis die selbe Funktion erfüllen, wie damals die Säckchen. Ansonsten ist das System einwandfrei und evtl. nur durch die aufwändigere Verlegung in Split zu überbieten - eventuell .
Auf jeden Fall sollte drauf geachtet werden,daß das ganze System nicht langfristig mit dem Gefälle "wegrutscht". Dafür gibt´s für die vordere Kante Metall-Abschluss-Schienen, die z.T. mit Entwässerungslöchern versehen sind, damit alles schön und lange liegen bleibt.

So und viel Spaß damit. Gruß Andreas


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2017)

Da habe ich aber eine Menge an Gegenargumente für dich.
Schweißbahn + Folie warum : doppelt-gemoppelt.
Folien halten Feuchtigkeit und könnten mit den Jahren anfangen zu stinken.
Wenn der Beton zerbröselt, ja dann ist es kein Beton in meinen Augen.
Rutschen kann auch eine ganze Folie.
Habe ich noch nie erlebt.
Diese Bleche sind arsch teuer, Einhang-Blech eingeklebt und zwischen Gefrierbeutel und Platte eine Ort oder Windfeder Abkantung in der gleichen Höhe der Platten/ Fliesen, dieses Blech ist nur zur Ansicht um die Fuge zu schließen.

Ja und Split möchte nun gar nicht empfehlen,das könnte im Winter vollkommen schief gehen.
Je weiter die Terrasse/Balkon vom Haus weg ist kann es ein Auffrieren geben.


----------



## andreas w. (9. Nov. 2017)

He Ron, ich rede aus meiner praktischen Erfahrung in dem Gebiet. ABER es ist jedem freigestellt, zu machen was und wie er/sie es will.
Den Aufbau mit den Komponenten empfehle und verarbeite ich so, ich als Handwerker habe nach der VOB/b eine Gewährleistung zu geben. Wer sowas privat und für sich macht, kann weglassen und sparen (wenn man es so nennen will ) wo er/sie will.

Nur kurz zur Erläuterung zu deinem Text:
   Schweißbahn *und* Folie eben zum Schutz der einen durch die andere. Ist ganz sicher nicht doppelt gemoppelt. Die eine dichtet ab, die andere verhindert Druckstellen - soweit möglich.
   Zwischen den Folien kann sich sicherlich etwas Feuchtigkeit bilden, zum Stinken wird es sicherlich nicht genügen und du wirst es im Außenbereich nicht wahrnehmen.
   Zerbröselter Beton ist nach wie vor Beton, er hat halt keine Funktion mehr, für die er vorgesehen war. Eben um das zu verhindern, hat man früher die Gefriertütchen und werden heute z.B. die Kunststoffringe verwendet. So ist das System erdacht und überarbeitet.
   Logisch kann auch eine ganze Folie rutschen, eben dafür - oder dagegen sind die Abschluss-Schienen am vorderen Rand gedacht. Und selbst wenn du das noch nie erlebt hast, es ist eine Tatsache aus der Praxis die halt keiner braucht. Daß das ganze Geld kostet ist logisch, eine Terrasse o.ä. zu belegen, machste nicht alle Jahr neu und somit ist es halt so, daß der ausführende für die Arbeit und vor allem für die Gewährleistung etwas finanzielle Sicherheit haben und geben muß. Und der der sich das Ganze hat einfallen lassen, braucht abends auch was zum essen und ab und zu ein neues Hemd .

Die Verlegung in Split ist sicherlich wesentlich (naja, soooviel auch wieder nicht ) teurer, aber auch Material- und Arbeitsintensiver.
   Eventuell Gefälle-Estrich erstellen, Abschluss-Schienen weil wegen... , Grundierung, Bituthene-Abdichtung verkleben, Drainage zum Wasserablauf, Split liefern und abziehen, Keramik oder sonstige Platten zuschneiden und verlegen, evtl. mit Quarzsand auskehren ..... hört sich nach viel Arbeit an und ist es auch. Aber der Erfolg hält für viele Jahre - ohne eine Chance zum Auffrieren , da das Verlegematerial komplett frei im Splitbett liegt und jederzeit überschüssiges Wasser in das Bett zum Abtransport abgeben kann.

Das wars zum fachlichen, jeder kann wie gesagt privat machen was er will, wenn´s schief geht wird´s halt neu gemacht .

Gruß und Ende, Andreas.


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2017)

Danke Andreas, endlich mal eine Ausführung nach geltenden Regeln entsprechend dem Stand der Technik von heute


----------



## andreas w. (15. Nov. 2017)

Najaaaa  so ganz richtig ist es noch nicht, dafür fehlen noch einzelne Details, aber der Rahmen ist erkennbar  und sagt aus, wo ich hin will. Und ob das wirklich dem aktuellen stand der Technik entspricht, müsste nochmal nachgeblättert werden. 
Letztendlich liegt es fast immer an der Ausführung und dem/den Ausführenden, ob und wie der der Erfolg unterm Strich ist.

Trotzdem danke für den Blumenstrauß - liest man auch mal gerne.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## bms15606 (16. Nov. 2017)

Hallo erst mal

Bitumenschweißbahn schützt man mit sogenannten Bautenschutzmatten vor Beschädigungen durch Unterkonstruktionen für Terrassenaufbauten Folie ist da zu dünn.
Für den Aufbau des Belages kann man auch Stellfüße verwenden die man für das Auflager der Terrassenplatten nutzt.


----------



## andreas w. (17. Nov. 2017)

bms15606 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal
> 
> Bitumenschweißbahn schützt man mit sogenannten Bautenschutzmatten vor Beschädigungen durch Unterkonstruktionen für Terrassenaufbauten Folie ist da zu dünn.
> Für den Aufbau des Belages kann man auch Stellfüße verwenden die man für das Auflager der Terrassenplatten nutzt.



Hallo in den hohen Norden , Wie sehen deine Bautenschutzmatten aus, daß sie die Bitumenbahn (keine Schweißbahn, selbstklebend wird nicht mit´m Brenner erhitzt) derart besser schützen kann, als PE-Folie?
Zweitens würde ich die Stellfüße auch nicht ohne Dämmschicht auf die Dichtschicht stellen - Punktlast ist


----------



## andreas w. (17. Nov. 2017)

bms15606 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal
> 
> Bitumenschweißbahn schützt man mit sogenannten Bautenschutzmatten vor Beschädigungen durch Unterkonstruktionen für Terrassenaufbauten Folie ist da zu dünn.
> Für den Aufbau des Belages kann man auch Stellfüße verwenden die man für das Auflager der Terrassenplatten nutzt.



Hallo in den hohen Norden ,

Wie sehen deine Bautenschutzmatten aus, daß sie die Bitumenbahn (keine Schweißbahn, selbstklebend wird nicht mit´m Brenner erhitzt) derart besser schützen kann, als PE-Folie? Logisch, ist alles kein Idealzustand, aber funktioniert so schon Jahre lang.

Zweitens sind deine Stellfüße nicht wesentlich anders in der Funktion als meine Betonringe. Die Ringe sind fertig vielleicht unwesentlich schwerer, deine Füße dafür etwas kleiner was die Punktlast erhöht - gibt sich also nicht viel . Die Füße/Stelzlager sind halt wesentlich teurer, da ist ein nicht unwesentlicher Preisunterschied zu berechnen.

Deshalb hatte ich noch die Alternative mit der Splitbett-Verlegung erwähnt. 

Ansonsten, wie gesagt - jeder wie er will und kann. Mahlzeit .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2017)

Bautenschutzmatten = https://www.google.de/search?q=Baut...x-b&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=NS8PWuvkCYmT8QeGj4fgCA


----------



## andreas w. (18. Nov. 2017)

Grins  jaaa das Zeug kenn ich. Haste dir die Matten mal genauer angeguckt? Sind klasse aber sauschwer, auch in dünneren Stärken, und gegen punktuellen Druck brauchen die minimum 5mm stärke. Dazu kommt, daß sich dort in den Hohlräumen in und unter dieser der Matte auch Wasser-Reste stauen können welche evtl. zum riechen anfangen können ... . Die Matten sind grundsätzlich eine Super Erfindung, doch für diese Verwendung unter den Lagermaterialien für einen Terrassenaufbau sind sie glaube ich nicht die erste Wahl - zumindest nicht besser als eine einfache PE-Folie.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende, Andreas


----------



## Uwe.SH (19. Nov. 2017)

Ls650tine schrieb:


> Mal ne (ganz blöde) Frage
> Kann ich mit dem Zeug auch einen Balkon abdichten?
> "Eigentlich" müsste ich die alten Fliesen rausbrechen, da einige Fugen undicht sind.
> Könnte es mit Dichtschlämme im Sommer / Winter als Versieglung funktionieren  (und dann einen Holzboden drauf setzen)?
> ...



Moin Tine

Tipp vom Fliesenleger

(kannst auch von einem anderen Hersteller kaufen.)

1.Mit PCI 303 Grundieren
2. Gewebebahn (Armierungsgewebe) mit Fliesenkleber Flex spachteln
3. PCI _Seccoral 1K 2x spachteln, es gibt auch noch Dichtband (PCI_ Pecitape)
für die Abdichtung zum Haus wenn es nötig ist.

Und dann nach belieben wieder Fliesen oder Holz auf die Terrasse
Es findet auch Videos von der Arbeit

LG Uwe


----------



## andreas w. (19. Nov. 2017)




----------



## bms15606 (19. Nov. 2017)

Danke tottobas für den Link genau solche habe ich gemeint

Diese matten sind natürlich nicht als Abdichtung gedacht sondern nur zum Schutz vor mechanischer Belastung. Dichtheit erwartet man ja von der Bitumenabdichtung!


----------



## Uwe.SH (20. Nov. 2017)

Hallo

Ich hatte nicht die meiste Zeit zum schreiben.
Hier habt ihr die richtigen Info zum lesen.
https://www.pci-augsburg.eu/de/aktu...taltete-balkone-und-terrassen-broschuere.html

Die Broschüre gibt es auch im Downloadbereich


----------

